# Engish food shop in France.



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I know most on here will say that part of the joy of going to France is eating the local cuisine - but for those who would prefer normal bread, bacon , cheddar etc here is something you might like.

http://www.framptonsfrozenfoodsfrance.com/


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. They also run a campsite, have a shop, bar and restaurant. Their story is on their website.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Philistine! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

British tourist :lol: :lol: :lol: 

'Nuf said.......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was thinking of opening an British food shop in France.....

I was starting the list.

Kosha Buscuits
Korma Sauce
Pataks Balti
Ghee Butter
Rendang
Tofu
Baklava 

Then I realised that Marie le Pen seems to be doing well on her soap box!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I know most on here will say that part of the joy of going to France is eating the local cuisine - but for those who would prefer normal bread, bacon , cheddar etc here is something you might like.
> 
> http://www.framptonsfrozenfoodsfrance.com/


Thanks for that. It's almost right beside where my brother in law lives.

It will be handy for the few things we miss. As we travel we always call with him for a few days, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Marmite, decent dry cure rashers, and Yorkshire tea. :wink: 

Apart from that we are there for the French nosh. It's not always any better than ours, but it is different - and to us that's the main attraction.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gretchibald - your headline for the post is somewhat insulting to Wales.:roll:

The Iceland business started in Croesoswallt and then expanded across North Wales with the main distribution centre at Rhyl. 

Incidentally, the business nearly went t1ts up when it was taken over by high-powered executives from The City (of London, England).

Ah, yes, "Wales, England" :twisted:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

... --- .-. .-. -.--


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_ .._


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.

[ooooOoooo]

.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

ooooOoooo

TonyT - do you want that translating into Morse Code? 

Dashed if I will - I am not that dotty. :lol:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*British food*

Not really interested in that kind of stuff when abroad

BUT

Said it before and I'll say it again.................

Leave off with the smart ass posts about people trying to offer some

help or information.

Don't like it ...................don't read it....................don't respond to it

Oh have I fallen into my own trap ??????????


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Webby1 

Sorry if I have offended your sensibilities.

However, many of us on MHF enjoy the casual banter that goes on.

It is what makes us a community of friends.

So, to continue in that vein, I assume from your post that you are from North America.

In British English an "ass" is a donkey and they can indeed be very smart, except when you want them to be.

In the vernacular of British English an "arse" can also be very smart.

I am proud to consider myself to be one.

Oops - I seem to have proved your point


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Take away the banter and we'd be left with ........ motorhoming and......motorhoming and...........motorhoming.......

..........and that would be boring even for the most ardent motorhomer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And apart from anything else, a feeble attempt at a witticism or two, from those who can't answer the OP's question, keeps the thread bumped up until someone sees it who can respond.

_"Don't like smart ass posts...................don't read them....................don't respond to them"_

Though I have to say I rather think Webby was having an amiable wind-up himself! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Take away the banter and we'd be left with ........ motorhoming and......motorhoming and...........motorhoming.......
> 
> ..........and that would be boring even for the most ardent motorhomer.


Yet the members of Motorhome Owners seem to be very much against frivolity of any kind, even to the point where members cracking jokes have simply had their account deleted without public comment.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So how come I'm still here?

:snipersmile:I await the executioner's axe :thefinger:

Must be a busy time for the tumbrils :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> So how come I'm still here?
> 
> :snipersmile:I await the executioner's axe :thefinger:
> 
> Must be a busy time for the tumbrils :lol:


Luckily we have a more tolerant regime. If we didn't I think membership numbers would soon decline and the forum would become very boring indeed.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Take away the banter and we'd be left with ........ motorhoming and......motorhoming and...........motorhoming.......
> 
> ..........and that would be boring even for the most ardent motorhomer.


I think you mean 
motorhomeowners and.....motorhomeowners and.......motorhomeowners

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Back to the OP's original post.

It doesn't look as posh as Geoffrey's of London in Antibes,

http://geoffreysoflondon.com

Listening to their radio advert I think they are a branch of Harrods


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are various packets of bacon sold in French supermarkets equal to any British pig.
The onlu UK product we 'import' is regular tea bags. Not cos you can't get them in France just the cost.

Beware of Brits (in La Manche) selling UK foodstuffs. They robbed us and many other ex-pats.

Ray.


----------

